# No More Excuses



## Yanger (Feb 27, 2004)

Hello folks, new to the boards and I'm glad to see all the support you all give.  I really enjoy the information, advice and humour that you lend to the sport and general fitness.  

Starting a journal here because it's time for me to get a couple things in order and I could really use a sounding board and accountability a journal like this provides.

Current State:  Soft, Sad, Out of Shape

Age: 32
Height:  5'7"
Weight:  181 lbs
Neck:  16"
Chest:  44"
Waist 36" 
Biceps:  13" (Not sure if they even rate as a sling shot)
Thighs: 19"
Calves:  14.5"

BF:  No idea (need to get it measured but I know its probably really bad) 

Goals: 

I have no measurement goals, I just want to increase strength and LBM, reduce BF/Flab  and improve overall physique.  My confidence and energy has sucked over the past year (that's how long its been) and it's time to get that back.  

Personally,  I have six week old twins in the house and I want to be a better physical role model.  Plus I can really use something to divert all this stress too lol.

I've been trolling around the past week and I think I have a good idea on the type of training regimine I should start and this is what I've started as of today.

I'll be trying 3 on 4 off with light cardio/abs on off days

Day 1:

Chest/Tri

Flat Bench 3 sets 6-8
Incline Dumbell Press 3 sets 6-8
Flat Machine Bench Press 3 Sets 6-8
Incline Machine Press 3 Sets 6-8
Skull Crush 3 Sets 6-8
Pushdown 3 Sets 6-8
Reverse Grip Pull down 3 Sets 6-8

Day 2:  Rest Cardio/Abs (Light)

Day 3:  Back/Bi

Seated Row 3 Sets 6-8
Bent Row 3 Set 6-8
Dumbell Row 3 sets 6-8
Barbell Curl 3 sets 6-8
Alt. Dumbell Curl 3 Sets 6-8
EZ Bar Curl 3 Sets 6-8
Concentration Curl 3 sets 6-8

Day 4:  Cardio/Abs (heavy)

Day 5:  Legs/Shoulders:

Leg Press 3 sets 6-8
Leg Curl 3 sets 6-8
Leg Extension 3 sets 6-8
Calf Raises
Lunges (every other leg day)
Military Press 3 sets 6-8
Upright Row 3 sets 6-8
Single Arm Dumbell Press 3 sets 6-8

Day 6:  Cardio/Abs (light)

Day 7:  Cardio/Abs (Heavy) maybe Golf 

I know the actual workout elements and lifts are going to change as my body adjusts, but I need to start somewhere....if there are suggestions to what I'm starting please beat me up here because when it comes to being serious in the gym, yeah I'm the FNG.  Bear in mind this is me starting from ground zero, but that doesn't mean I'm going into this with a anything is better than nothing mentality.

Oh what have I not mentioned...oh yeah Diet.  Well needless to say it's been pretty bad.  (see post about eating a batter dipped deep fried Hostess apple pie in the nutrition forum heh) But its not all that bad.  I don't get anywhere near the protien I should and I get way too many carbs.  I'm definitely gonna need to supplement with whey powder and really cut carbs.  I've read the articles and I have a better idea where to start.

Supplements:

Need advice and I'm researching...but already planning on fish oil, a multi, and probably a thermo (VPX redline).

Well if you read all this thanks, and I look forward to getting to know you all.

In the imortal words of Cartman, "Follow you dreams, I'm living proof, BEEFCAKE, BEEFCAKE!


----------



## Yanger (Feb 27, 2004)

Chest/Tri:

Flat Bench 
Incline Dumbell Press 
Flat Machine Bench Press 
Incline Machine Press 
Skull Crush 
Pushdown 
Reverse Grip Pull down 

Mistake #1:  Didn't eat anything before the workout at 6:00 am...probably not a good idea...and I don't think 5 ml of Redline counts as a meal heh.

Meal 1:  Spinach and cucumber salad w/ all white Tuna
Meal 2:  Turkey, cucumber, green leaf sand ww bread
Meal 3:  Oatmeal w/ tbs PB and sweetner


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 27, 2004)

Welcome 

I think you're motivation (to be a better physical role model for your twins) should be more than enough to get yourself to your goal! 

Good luck.


----------



## Yanger (Feb 27, 2004)

Well after some suggestions from the training forum....there willbe a major revamp of my workout.  For the next couple months anyway....New workout to come later...


----------



## Yanger (Mar 1, 2004)

After some of the great suggestions I've gotten, I've revised my plan to build around a more total body workout to get started (atleast for the next couple months), but I built in some variation....my head works better that way lol. Take a look and tell me any glaring mistakes I'm still making please. Thanks

Monday:
Flat Bench 3x6-8
Incline Bench 3x6-8
Military Press 3x6-8
CG Pull Ups 3x6-8 
Squats 3x6-8
Dead Lift 3x6-8

Tuesday:
20-30 Min Cardio
Abs

Wednesday:
Flat Bench 3x 6-8
Incline DBs 3x 6-8
DB Military 3x 6-8
WG Pull Downs 3x 6-8
Lunges 3x6-8
SL Dead Lift 3x6-8

Thursday:
20-30 Min Cardio
Abs

Friday:
Machine BP 3x 6-8
Incline Machine BP 3x6-8
Dips 3x 6-8
Upright Row 3x 6-8
Squats 3x6-8
Dead Lift 3x6-8

Saturday:
20-30 Min Cardio
Abs
EZ Bar Curl 3x6-8
Alt. DB Curl 3x6-8
Conc Curl 3x6-8

Sunday:

NOTHING


----------



## Spitfire (Mar 1, 2004)

No decline bench?
Do you have a machine or free weights?


----------



## Yanger (Mar 1, 2004)

Well all this is happening at Gold's, but I wanted to try and keep it pretty basic until I revamp this workout for a more conventional split in a month or so....this is just to get this sad body used to lifting again.  Do you think it's worth it to replace a flat set with a decline set?


----------



## Yanger (Mar 3, 2004)

Adjusted my workout once again to a more fullbody workout that was posted in the training forum...makes more sense for me for the time being.

Couple thing of note.   Doing a squat routine for the first time in oh say 2 years makes me want to cry.  Working legs in general for the first time in 2 year makes me dizzy and want to throw up heh.

Being back into a regular work out routine and cleaning up my diest is priceless.  

Fiber one kicks ass.


----------



## Yanger (Mar 3, 2004)

Okay I'm a slacker (thanks JLB lol) Here is what I did today and it' felt pretty good, I think the 1 set per exercise makes me really concentrate on form and get the most out of that set:

(Thanks to Brodus for posting this)

BACK:
1x10-12 Lat Pulldown
1X10-12 Low Row
1x10-12 Hammer Iso Pulldown

CHEST:
1x10-12 Flat Bench
1x10-12 Incline Bench DB
1x10-12 Decline Bench 

BICEPS: 
1X10-12 DB Curls
1x10-12 Prechaer Curls
1x10-12 Hammer Curls

TRICEPS:
1x10-12 Tricep Pressdowns, nautilus-type machine
1x10-12 Rope Pressdowns, cable
1x10-12 Skullcrushers

SHOULDERS:
1x10-12 Military Press
1x10-12 Upright Row
1x10-12 Lateral Dumbell Raises

LEGS:
2x10-12 Squats
2x10-12 Leg Press
1x10-12 Calf Raises

May try and work dead into this routine on Friday...


----------



## Yanger (Mar 3, 2004)

Wednesday Meals:

Meal 1:  oats/1tbs pb
Meal 2:  Korean Soup (left over from last night...made from dried pollack where 1 serving of the fish=41 g's protien No carbos)

Workout

Meal 3:  Spinach Salmon Patty over a little WW pasta
Meal 4:  Fiber One and rice milk


----------



## Yanger (Mar 4, 2004)

Meal 1:  OMFG McD's Sausage McMuffin (I SUCK)
Meal 2:  Protien Bar
Workout:

Cardio:  20 Mins lvl 12 bike, 20 mins cardio treadmill

abs:  2 sets 35 crunches, 35 crossover crunches left and right
50 flutter kicks, 50 leg lifts, 2x25 ab chairs

Meal 3:  Protien Shake
Meal 4:  Grilled Salmon and green salad.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 4, 2004)

Hey Yanger - 

I like your "newest" workout best so far.   You might consider a hamstring exercise like SLDL or Hamstring curls so you evenly build your legs.

Also - log all your sets and reps in a book that you bring to the gym.   Have your entire routine planned before you enter the gym including the weight and reps for every set that you plan to do that day.   It will definately keep you focused.

Good luck
 
YM


----------



## Yanger (Mar 4, 2004)

Thanks YM, I've been doing that, but since I'm pretty much at ground zero, so the starting numbers are easy to get, sort of, I find myself doing alot of junk sets where the weight is too low and I adjust, and I keep the numbers from the last set.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 5, 2004)

After two sessions you should have a good idea of what weight to use......


----------



## Yanger (Mar 5, 2004)

Good session today, substituted a few lifts within muscle groups to "try" them, but all in all a good day.

Meal1:  Oatmeal w/ PB
Meal2:  Protien Shake
WORKOUT
Meal3:  Protien shake
Meal4:  Grilled Salmon w/ 1 cup WW pasta


----------



## Yanger (Mar 8, 2004)

Saturday:  Off Day...ended up going for a light 2 mile jog around the block to get off my ass

Sunday:  Off Day...only cardio I did was carrying my 8 week old (10 lb) baby boy around the outlet wall for about 3 hours in a front loaded baby carrier  

Meals over the weeked were pretty much in line, but there were two meals that I will kick myself for.

Today:

Meal 1:  Fiber 1 and some fruit
Meal 2:  1/2 Chicken Salad sand on WW

More to come...


----------



## Yanger (Mar 8, 2004)

Workout....uh for some reason or another I hit the wall hard today.  My 3rd sets were just terrible and that was with the same weights I breezed through on Friday.  Not sure what the difference was but I'll see what it's like on Wednesday.  

I think I need to move Squats to the last exercise on my list...been doing shoulders after squats and I'm not getting the most out of them....ie it's hard to concentrate on lifts when I'm trying not to puke.

Meal 3 Protien Shake and Rice Cakes w/ PB
Meal 4: Roast Beef Sand. Mstrd on WW


----------



## Yanger (Mar 10, 2004)

Monday:

After taking 2 days off from lifting and only doing very light cardio, todays workout was actually surprising.  I started at the weights from the previous week and didn't feel anything with them and as a test increased weights across the board by 10 lbs (except legs which increased on average 50 lbs).  I maintained form and reps...but I question what it's going to be like on Wed after only 1 days rest.  

Got some advice on my form for squats and actually found myself more comfortable and putting up more weight.  I had the bar to high on back and that was forcing my head to go to low at the down position.  By getting the bar squarely behind my traps I found myself "sitting"into alot deeper and easier.  I'm starting to enjoy squats.  Ended up expanding the leg part my workout to 3 sets of squats, 3 sets of presses and 2 sets of calf raises.....may take it light on Wed.

BTW I picked up some VPX Clen yesterday and today was my first day on it, took it at 7:00 and 11:30 right before my workout.....my energy level is pretty tweaked, I can't imagine that would be the source of my endurance today.

Meal 1:  3 egg (2 yoke) omelet with lean roast beef, onions and spinach.

Meal 2:  Natty PB on WW sandwhich

workout

Meal 3:  Protien Shake (Syntrax Nectar) and 2 rice cakes w/ PB


----------



## Yanger (Mar 16, 2004)

Been a little busy with work and such to post in detail, but I have been sticking with my plan.  I'm away from home for a couple days on business but I am working out at the Gold's in the area.  I must say this gym is smaller than the one in Sunrise, FL and it's also alot more crowded (mostly due to size).  

Call me weird but I love legs...squats, presses, deads....have become my staple...


----------

